# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  2x Hevig menstrueren in 1 maand

## lucinka

Hallo,
Ik ben een meid van 22 jaar en ik ben sinds mijn 13de ongesteld.
In principe ben ik vrij rap met de pil begonnen, niets aan de hand maar uiteindelijk kreeg ik klachten,stemmingswisselingen enz. Dus kreeg een combinatiepil voorgeschrven (die slik ik nu al 3 jaar) Ookal beweert de huisarts dat mijn lichaam niet tegen de pil kan en het zogenaamd ''afstoot''... 
maar de pil doet zijn werk wel, ik ben nog niet zwanger geweest. 
Dat klikt erg cru maar ik heb ook gevraagd of ik geen ander anticonceptie middel geen oplossing was.. volgens mij huisarts was dat niet verstandig. 

Ik ben 4 maanden geleden opgenomen geweest voor vage klachten in mijn onderbuik, na een aantal onderzoeken bleek het een eisprong te zijn en verder niets ernstigs. 

Alleen nu was ik een tijdje gestopt met de pil (door mijn adhd/add vergeet ik hier en daar vaak wat) 10 dagen geleden was ik weer begonnen met de pil, helaas vergat ik de pil om hem op de eerste dag in te nemen van de menstruatie,heb het nu de derde dag ingenomen. 
Vanmorgen werd ik wakker met krampen en vrij veel bloed.. 
Ik moet ook zeggen dat 10 dagen geleden de krampen en de hoeveelheid bloed ook in die vrom aanwezig was.. 

Nu is mijn vraag,komt dit doordat ik later met de pil ben begonnen?? 
en is het dan normaal dat ik zulk soort krampen en bloedverlies heb?? 
(ik ben toen in het ziekenhuis onderzocht en het scheen er allemaal netjes uit te zien) 
Ik heb nog een kinderwens en ik maak me nu gewoon een beetje zorgen. 

Alvast bedankt

----------

